# BRad's Garage



## BRad704 (May 24, 2010)

We bought our house 1 year ago, and finally in the last 2 months, I have gotten to work on the garage... I'll just start posting pics now, but future plans include a workbench along the right wall, an 8' tall wooden barn-door to cover the water heater nook, some manner of "art" stuff for the walls, and a thin pub-style counter with stools along the left wall.  

Walls already painted with a color I mixed from 2 of the rejected gallons from Home Depot... 2 gals for $10, cant beat that!






Pay attention to those horrible metal shelves...  this was when we had the garage stuff all on the trailer to pull out and paint the floor.














Metal shelves getting a skin









Even got my wife to help out!





Behr 2 part - Giant Sequoia (I hate this color, it was supposed to be WAY more brown)










How it looks on most days now...


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2010)

What a great job! Does your wife help you with all your projects? You say you now hate that color on the floor? It sure is a lot less boring than my gray color!


----------



## BRad704 (May 24, 2010)

She help out quite a bit on most of the "real" projects...  

Yeah, hate the color, but its better than gray.    I want something more brown than pinkish...  the color chip matched our stained kitched floor perfectly.

I think we will either do Way more chips, or way Less chips next time too.  I like the look of TONS of chips, but Amber is the opposite... she likes just enough to break up the solid color.


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2010)

My dad had his epoxy floor installed without chips and after a few years, his floor was so slick it was a guarantee you would be on your butt while hosing out the garage. For this reason, I wanted "more" than "less" chips, and even bought extra bags to really cake it on. The problem with my installation is that the epoxy must have set up too much when I put it on because the first time I blew out the garage, most of my chips also blew away!


----------



## BRad704 (May 24, 2010)

we did EXACTLY the same thing!!!!   I put them down heavier than she wanted, but now you can see the exact outlines of where my "squares" were while painting...  I guess my "wet edge" wasnt good enough.

BUT, now I have done it once, I know what to do different, and this time next year it will be redone and 200% better!


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2010)

It's gunna be a real bugger to take out the old epoxy before doing it over again. Is it possible just to add another coat on top of it? Or what about the clear coating they advertise for topping the epoxy floors? Is that possible?


----------



## BRad704 (May 24, 2010)

the problem is in the bond between the old paint and the concrete floor.  so going with another layer on top would just give more strength to the peeling layer, and make larger sections peel off at one time.

HD will rent out diamond grinders that will take you all the way back to bare concrete (which I SHOULD have done in the first place).


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2010)

I guess you are right. The grinder should make the second job turn out sweet!


----------



## LnJsdad (Jun 13, 2010)

did you fire up the concrete grinder yet????


----------



## BRad704 (Jun 14, 2010)

LnJsdad said:


> did you fire up the concrete grinder yet????



Nah, I cant afford to re-do it again until this fall at the earliest...


----------



## LnJsdad (Jun 14, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> Nah, I cant afford to re-do it again until this fall at the earliest...


 

Am with ya there bro.   Gotta put the funds where it is needed first.


----------



## rocksparow (Jul 10, 2010)

Brad's garage gives a classic car restoration and is quite popular with an awesome customisation. Brad also belongs to several local and other national groups. He offers quality service with the best classifications of automobile repair and service.


----------



## havasu (Jul 10, 2010)

Really?!?!


----------

